# Getting started reloading .38 shot shells



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I've looked at tons of sites about getting started reloading and have found many videos about loading .38 shot shells. The problem is, most of the "getting started" stuff is if you're going to be reloading all kinds of stuff and I've seen enough videos just to be really confused.  

The *only* thing I will be reloading is .38 shot shells and I guess I'll be buying the Speer shot cups: https://www.midwayusa.com/product/313962/speer-empty-shot-capsules-38-special-box-of-50 I would just buy the CCI shot shells, but they're expensive and everywhere I've looked they're backordered. I've got 60 acres of woods and a lot of snakes so I *will* be using enough to make it worth my while to purchase reloading equipment. It's a lot easier to carry a .38 in a holster than to try to struggle through the woods with a shotgun everywhere you go.

I've seen a lot of info on the Lee single stage press and am kind of leaning towards one of the "starter kits", but again, I've digested so much, I'm pretty confused about what I need, so I figured I'd ask the experts.  I see on the Speer ad, it says loading data is available from the Speer Reloading Manual, so I wonder if I should buy that and a box of cups to get that information before I buy a press?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you will be loading less than 50 a month the lee single stage is the way to go for cost

exactly how many more a month is a matter of personal cost vs time savings the single stage still works your just sitting at the bench longer.

so if your loading more a month a Lee turret is the way to go little more cost but every 4 pulls of the handle results in a loaded round at a reasonably pace I load 100 rounds of 9mm or 38spl in 30 minutes on the turret then I have to stop and fill the primer tray then run for another 100 rounds 


if your loading more than 1000 a month a progressive might very well be in order


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd load a good many up front to practice with and get my loads right. After that, I can't see ever loading more than 50 a month. If I'm shooting that many snakes I *will* be carrying a shotgun around with me.  I've only seen one so far and that was cutting grass in a clearing and he took off like a shot. I don't plan to make a habit of shooting snakes unless they're aggressive or I can positively ID them as poisonous. You think one of those starter kits Lee markets would be a good bet? I've read that some of the components are less than stellar, but I could replace those gradually if something just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

A tangent, I realize, but have you considered an AOW shotgun? 
It will require a tax stamp, but it's only a $5 one. You can get a Mossberg 500 AOW for around $600, and have a darned effective snake gun that you can also load buckshot or slugs in. 

It's size and weight will be a little more than a .38 revolver, but a lot less than a shoulder-stocked shotgun, but, arguably, just as versatile as the full-sized shotgun. If you get into a snake, you can smoke it, confidently, from 20 or 30y away, and if you get into a coyote or even a bear, you have a 20ga shotgun. Chamber a bird-shot load, for if you see a snake, and load the magazine with buckshot or slugs, and you've got a long "pistol" that will take out anything that comes at you. 

Just a thought.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know I had read about using a Styrofoam cup or plate to make wads I couldn't find where I read it but here is a post that is similar https://www.shootersforum.com/handgun-cartridges/75477-home-brew-snake-loads.html

I think the original one I read they would size and prime the brass, charge with powder , then press a the Styrofoam wad down they may have even used a felt wad then placed the shot and then another Styrofoam over the shot , then crimp and add a drop of glue that helped seal it up I think I have also heard a drop of hot bees wax , this would cost you very little and would be worth a try 


ok so I just gave it a try the card board box I shot from 5-6 feet away was very impressed with 8 shot I got a dense 4 inch pattern with fliers out to about 6 inches in diameter 

my load was 2.7gr tight wad , a styrofoam wad press the wad down firm on powder with a pencil fill the case up with #8 shot tap on the table a few times to settle you need enough room for the wad to be below the case mouth ,place Styrofoam wad over shot an press down I used a dab of sticky bullet lube to keep it in place while loading 

a wad punch would be handy and really hold cost down I figure about 7 cents a shot , you could easily turn a spent case into a wad punch by sharpening up the edge or sharpen a 1/4 inch pipe nipple and chuck it up in the drill press cut a pipe full of wads then push them out with a dowel

primer 3.5 cents 
powder 1 cent 
wad basically free
shot 2.5 cents 

so I played with another load I used a touch more powder 2.9gr tightwad a toilet paper over powder wad , #8 shot a toilet paper over shot wad and a good smear of bullet lube to hold it in hot bees wax should work for a longer term seal 

it had a bit more power to it and still had a fairly tight 4 inch pattern but the fliers were out further 7-8 inches in diameter

so this is the powder range I would be looking at it will be be more about pattern than than power I think


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the starter kit should have everything but the 38sp dies you should need https://www.midwayusa.com/product/121744/lee-challenger-breech-lock-single-stage-press-kit

38/357 dies https://www.midwayusa.com/product/309802/lee-deluxe-carbide-4-die-set-38-special-357-magnum

reloading manual https://www.midwayusa.com/product/639649/lee-modern-reloading-2nd-edition-revised-reloading-manual

if you are new to get the book also , I know you only have this load in mind but the front of the book is how to keep your hands and eyes when reloading and worth the read before any reloading is done


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> A tangent, I realize, but have you considered an AOW shotgun?
> It will require a tax stamp, but it's only a $5 one. You can get a Mossberg 500 AOW for around $600, and have a darned effective snake gun that you can also load buckshot or slugs in.
> 
> It's size and weight will be a little more than a .38 revolver, but a lot less than a shoulder-stocked shotgun, but, arguably, just as versatile as the full-sized shotgun. If you get into a snake, you can smoke it, confidently, from 20 or 30y away, and if you get into a coyote or even a bear, you have a 20ga shotgun. Chamber a bird-shot load, for if you see a snake, and load the magazine with buckshot or slugs, and you've got a long "pistol" that will take out anything that comes at you.
> ...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That's a Serbu built on a Remington 870- a good bit more expensive that the factory Mossberg, but same idea. The AOW mossbergs go for less than $600.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> A tangent, I realize, but have you considered an AOW shotgun?


Heavier than I want to carry around. I have to work with this thing on.  Plus, my wife is 4'9" and a hundred pounds.... even the .38 is a load for her, but you gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I know I had read about using a Styrofoam cup or plate to make wads I couldn't find where I read it but here is a post that is similar


Yeah, I was wondering why you'd need the shot cup at all unless it was just to get a larger load as the cup extends beyond the body of the shell. Or maybe it helps hold the pattern together, but with it crimped in, I'm assuming the end of the cup gets blasted out right away. I think I read somewhere nail polish could also be used to hold the load in.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if you are new to get the book also , I know you only have this load in mind but the front of the book is how to keep your hands and eyes when reloading and worth the read before any reloading is done


Definitely. I am very safety conscious. I will try to absorb everything I can ESPECIALLY the part about keeping my hands and eyes before I try to work with anything.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Heavier than I want to carry around. I have to work with this thing on.  Plus, my wife is 4'9" and a hundred pounds.... even the .38 is a load for her, but you gotta do whatcha gotta do.


Roger. 
The thought sprung up around your comment that if you ran into a bunch of snakes, you'd be carrying a shotgun. An AOW loaded with Aguillas can recoil as little or less than a 38 revolver, but can also handle 1oz slugs should a person ever see the need for that. It is, though, a good bit heavier than a revolver, of course. 

I wouldn't want to wear mine out logging, but it does spend a lot of time in the toolbox on my tractor.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Lookin,

Have you considered a Judge. It shoots 410 and 45 Long Colt?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried another load , this time 2.7gr titewad and then I took a pencil and wrapped it in a thin natural wax paper I just happened to have in the kitchen , twist off the end push into case with pencil pull the pencil out fill with shot twist off again and tuck below the case mouth put a dab of bullet lube over the top 

bullet lube is wax and grease enough wax that it doesn't melt at your summer high temp mine is sticky at room temp maybe a little on the soft side for summer heat but it is handy at my loading bench


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

diamondtim said:


> Lookin,
> 
> Have you considered a Judge. It shoots 410 and 45 Long Colt?


I did. But at $400 plus the cost of .410 shells now.... I know, I know.  I've already got a .38 and thought reloading the shells would be the most cost effective way to go. I would just buy the CCI's, but like I said, I can't find them anywhere. I read that CCI was so far behind, they were producing other stuff right now since those weren't real big sellers, I don't know if that's true or not. .410 shells are hit or miss around here as well. At least I've always been able to find those online when I've gone looking, but I think my old beater .38 and shot shells would be perfect for what I want to do. Lowest weight, smallest profile on my hip, basically non-jamming and most cost effective.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

realistically your probably not going to need more than 25 a month and a lee loader would do you fine for about 30 dollars https://www.midwayusa.com/product/459280/lee-classic-loader-38-special


a set of dippers https://www.midwayusa.com/product/943305/lee-improved-powder-measure-kit

and the lee manual

that would have you making rounds fr about 65-70 dollars with shipping plus powder primer and shot but what you save on each round will have the equipment paid off in about a hundred rounds 

if you go full press your looking at near 200 you leave a lot of options open but you don't pay for your equipment till you hit about 225 rounds 

turret is great but about 300 and it will take about 350 rounds to pay off 

I use a turret I load between 250 and 750 rounds a month in 9mm maybe 50-100 round of other like 223 , 30-30 , 38spl,44 mag and 30-06 I like the turrets ability to quickly switch to another caliber 

on high volume 9mm months I think about a progressive until I hit a flipped over primer or a piece of brass with a cripped primer then I am glad I am on a turret and can easily back up a step and start again

I know a guy with a progressive he spends more time cleaning and counting his brass in to lots of 100 than I do pulling the handle 3x more


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

another idea is to use a 35 cal gas check as the top wad with a crimp that should hold well

a gas check would normally be pressed onto the base of a cast lead bullet to give it greater strength in the rifling for higher velocity loads and prevent gas cutting 

it is a caliber size copper , brass or aluminum cup pressed from sheet stock Hornady makes them as well as some other smaller places they look to be running 3 cents each now in 35 cal and you have to buy them by the thousand
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/134373/hornady-gas-checks-35-caliber-box-of-1000


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> realistically your probably not going to need more than 25 a month and a lee loader would do you fine for about 30 dollars https://www.midwayusa.com/product/459280/lee-classic-loader-38-special
> 
> 
> a set of dippers https://www.midwayusa.com/product/943305/lee-improved-powder-measure-kit
> ...


I second the inexpensive Lee set up. You don't need anything better unless you really get serious about reloading and then you aren't out much money if you upgrade.

You can experiment and find a powder charge that will scotch a snake but be comfortable for the wife to shoot. You may wind up with something you can do together.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I should add that 2.7gr tight wad is a light load very little recoil the payload is about 90gr 1/5 of an ounce 

you will find a lot more data for bullseye and clays in 38 spl but I don't have either of those 

I would love to try one on a snake but we haven't got any it was 32* this morning they are all denned up and a rare sight even in the summer to find one of reasonable size 

no need to shoot a 3 foot long fox snake they are not hurting anything and between that and Gardner snakes , common , plains and butler that is about all I ever see


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Uhmm Guys,
I played with 38/357 shot shells a long time ago 30+. and They seemed to do just enough to really ---- off snakes, at least all of them I hit with one. Much better to use 38 wadcutters , in a very accurate load. ( I remember mine as a light charge of AL-5) Much better to remove the head from the body.
But then I cheat and practice.
Dutch


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

For some reason those links aren't working for me. I see something in the link about bizrate and then the link closes. Hmm.....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

all the links are to Midway USA you can go there ans search the products


----------

